# uncompromising



## Metztli

Hola, Foreros! 

Solicito su ayuda, por favor.

Es la descripción de un aparato portátil de ultrasonido, y dice asi:

_This *uncompromising* system is designed to provide high-definition imaging in applications ranging from OB/GYN, small parts, vascular, musculoskeletal, basic cardiac, stress echo and TEE imaging._

Lo que no sé es como traducir uncompromising en este contexto o que es lo que quieren decir con eso.

Cualquier ayuda será ampliamente agradecida.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Metztli.

¿No te sirve "rígido"?
¿sin posibilidad de modificación para su adaptación a otros?

Voy a hacer una búsqueda a ver si capto bien el concepto.

Suerte


----------



## alexacohen

Voy a decir una tontería, pero ¿podría ser un sistema cerrado?

Es que no se me ocurre otra cosa, y a lo mejor da ideas.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Metztli,

Uncompromising puede ser óptimo, "por todo lo alto", insuperable.

Espero que te sirva de algo.

Besos.

Tezza


----------



## borgonyon

Uncompromising, para mi, tiene el sentido de "not allowing for any exceptions or loosening of standards", por lo cual tanto "rígido", que sugiere ro e "insuperable", que sugiere Tezza, podrían aplicarse. "Excepcional", sería mi humilde aportación. Después de buscar por ahí he encontrado "constante".


----------



## Metztli

Wow, queridos... muchísimas gracias por su pronta ayuda!

Ahora ya todo tiene mas sentido... de verdad se los agradezco mucho, llevaba ya rato atorada con el párrafo.

Un besote!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Inflexible?  Intransigente?

Other options.

Tezza


----------



## polli

Hola
¿es un equipo sólido, fuerte, de excelente calidad...?


----------



## borgonyon

He estado pensando "along the lines" de lo que ha señalado polli. Me parece que "die-hard" sería un sinónimo de uncompromising, por lo cual *sólido* y *fuerte*, *de excelente calidad*, vendrían a rimar con constante.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Metztli:

Otra opción podría ser: sistema inmutable/inalterable.
Me parecen mejores las opciones ofrecidas por los demás (¡Hola amigos! ) pero nunca sale sobrando contar con más alternativas.

Abrazos


----------



## Jaén

Hola, Metztli!

(Hola a todos!)

Mi granito de arena, aunque un poco tarde y tal vez lloviendo sobre mojado. Pero como dice Tampi, nunca está demás tener más opciones, además, _just for the records_, tal vez a alguien en el futuro le sirva también.

Encontré "*uncompromising*" como sinónimo de "*sturdy*", lo que sería "*robusto*", "*resistente*", "*fuerte*". Polli ya dijo algo semejante, pero lo de "sturdy" tiene más que ver con las cualidades físicas, y no de desempeño.

Bueno, es sólo eso  

Saludos!


----------



## Metztli

Gracias, Rano!

Como dices, nunca es tarde!


----------



## Kerouac81

Hola a todos! Este es mi primer post por lo que no estoy seguro de que vaya obtener respuestas viendo que este tema fue abierto hace un año.

Necesito traducir lo siguiente:

_The inmune system is composed of many different elements, some of which remain uncompromised by HIV infection._

No tengo idea de como entender "uncompromised".
Cualquier ayuda se agradecería.

: )


----------



## romarsan

Hola Kerouac81, bienvenido al foro.

Yo diría que no son afectados/infectados/alterados... por el virus.

Saludos.


----------



## Kerouac81

Gracias romarsan.

Estuve buscando un poquillo más por ahí y, tal vez sea un error del texto en inglés o una forma distinta de decirlo, encontré un término que es más adecuado en este contexto. 
*"Immunocompromised*". Este se refiere al sistema inmune y equivaldría a inmunodeprimido en español.

Así, el texto se traduciría más o menos así: El sistema inmune está compuesto por varios elementos, algunos de los cuales permanecerán deprimidos/afectados/debilitados por el VIH.

Lo escribo porque tal vez alguien más tenga una duda parecida a la mía.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

:  )


----------



## borgonyon

Ten cuidado y no vayas a decir algo incorrecto. No es lo mismo decir que *algunos elementos quedarán afectados* [tu versión] a decir que *algunos elementos no serán afectados* [que, para mi, es lo que dice el texto original].

Lo que yo entiendo es que, de la gran mayoría de elementos del sistema inmune, no todos quedarán afectados. Mientras que lo que has escrito es que la gran mayoría del sistema inmune no quedará afectado --lo cual me parece no ser el caso; si fuese así el VIH/SIDA no sería el problema tan grande que es, sobre todo en África.


----------



## Kerouac81

Pues me has dejado con la duda por lo que escribo un poco más sobre esto:

A wide range of complementary therapies are claimed to 'boost the immune system'. Whilst this may sound particulary attractive to people with compromised immunity, it's important to remember that the immune system is composed of many different elements, some of which remain uncompromised by HIV infection.

Como lo ven?

Lo que yo entiendo es que aunque las terapias complementarias puedan ayudar a estimular el sistema inmune, al haber muchos elementos en él, algunos seguirán afectados por el virus aún cuando la terapia funcione.


----------



## borgonyon

Lo que yo entiendo es que esas terapias pueden ayudar al sistema inmune pero la ayuda puede estar solamente en aquello que no ha sido afectado por la enfermedad. Como diarian en mi tierra le das en la pata de palo.


----------



## Kerouac81

Gracias, lo tomaré en cuenta.


----------

